# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Some hand-drawn elements...

## cereth

I've been working on these all morning/afternoon and figured I'd post my progress. I'm planning on doing at least twice this many in total and then will work on doing a colorized version. I'm pretty happy with how they're turning out so far.

----------


## Ramah

They look great. I'm a big fan of that type of rough shading. Thumbs up from me.  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

These are absolutely brilliant, Cereth! Please be sure to tell us what the terms of use are!

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Its fun to do such Mountains, I have draw them for 2 Days too. It gives the composition a nice touch, but your are right you needs a lot of them to dont have doubles appera to near to each other.

----------


## cereth

Once I get them done they'll be open for anyone to use for anything they please.  :Smile: 

I may turn them into a brush set if I have time...haven't decided yet.

----------


## cereth

I think this is probably enough mountains for now. I might go back and re-do some of them that I'm less satisfied with.

I'm also going to work on some city symbols and trees to fit with the same style.

----------


## Lukc

Do we get to name the different mountains, so the brushes have silly names?  :Smile:

----------


## cereth

Ok, I've made a brush set out of these mountains. Should be around a hundred brushes in the set. Feel free to use them however.

Sorry, no silly names.  :Razz:

----------


## cereth

Also made up a brush set after I colored the mountains...thought someone could maybe also use some shaded mountains. As with the other set, feel free to use for whatever you want.

----------


## Ramah

Wonderful stuff, man. I'm sure lots of people will be using these. And it's great to see you giving to the community with your usage policy.  :Smile: 

Hopefully the rep God will let me have at thee.

----------


## leishman23

These are amazing thanks very much.

----------


## Slylok

Excellent work Cereth! They look fantastic. I can already visualize them on some maps  :Smile:

----------


## Murtauh

Thank you so much! You'll be receiving credit, of course.

----------


## jazzon

Wonderful work Cereth!

----------


## Haseo

Really some beautiful brushes, congratulations.
If I may ask how do I load them with the colors? is it possible?

----------


## AleDebby

Could You draw a volcano with the same style of the mountains?

Thank you very much

----------


## Neyjour

These are absolutely wonderful!  Thank you so much!   :Smile: 

I made a small set of Shaded Winter Mountain PNGs with them.   :Smile:

----------


## heruca

> I think this is probably enough mountains for now. I might go back and re-do some of them that I'm less satisfied with.
> 
> I'm also going to work on some city symbols and trees to fit with the same style.


Love your hand-drawn mountains! Great job on those. 

Did you ever get around to making other symbols sets, as you'd planned?

(Ancient thread, I know, but I still think it's worth a shot)

----------


## DmitryArt

great work, add to the collection :Very Happy:

----------

